# Spending the Summer in Salt Lake



## fusangite (Jun 23, 2007)

Hey -- I'm going to be staying in the Utah Valley from June 30 to August 13 and would love to find a temporary spot at a gaming table or two. I'm a fairly versatile gamer but tend to prefer fantasy games over sci-fi. As I'm serving as an ENnies judge this year, I have some familiarity with a decent number of systems at the moment.


----------



## Creeping Death (Jun 23, 2007)

fusangite said:
			
		

> Hey -- I'm going to be staying in the Utah Valley from June 30 to August 13 and would love to find a temporary spot at a gaming table or two. I'm a fairly versatile gamer but tend to prefer fantasy games over sci-fi. As I'm serving as an ENnies judge this year, I have some familiarity with a decent number of systems at the moment.




What part of Utah Valley?


----------



## fusangite (Jun 23, 2007)

Creeping Death said:
			
		

> What part of Utah Valley?



Almost certainly Salt Lake itself. But if my plans go completely to hell (no offense to the place -- I just don't drive), Provo.


----------



## Creeping Death (Jun 23, 2007)

fusangite said:
			
		

> Almost certainly Salt Lake itself. But if my plans go completely to hell (no offense to the place -- I just don't drive), Provo.




I live just south of Provo.  Let me know where you'll be, I'll talk to the rest of my group.


----------



## Creeping Death (Jun 23, 2007)

*Email me*

Email me CreepingDeath_3e at yahoo dot com.  We play every other weekend at my house in Springville.  We look forward to seeing you.

Later,

Creeping Death


----------



## wolfpunk (Jun 24, 2007)

I am in Creeping Death's group, I look forward to seeing you at the table.


----------



## fusangite (Jul 5, 2007)

Great little gaming group you guys have. Looking forward to our next meeting.


----------



## wolfpunk (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks, was great to have you, looking forward to the next session.


----------

